# Deron Williams vs. John Stockton



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is there any chance that when it's all said and done, Deron Williams will be considered the better Utah Jazz point guard?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That is a REALLY hard question to answer. I think he has the ability, but I just don't know if it's even possible for somebody to dethrone Stockton.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This feels like a Basel question - hm...

I've got to go with a *no* on the question. Deron will be tremendous as a player, but Stockton's passing skill (and ability to steal the ball) was uncanny. When Deron wins a championship for Utah, I'll bump him to PG 1A though


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> This feels like a Basel question - hm...
> 
> I've got to go with a *no* on the question. Deron will be tremendous as a player, but Stockton's passing skill (and ability to steal the ball) was uncanny. *When* Deron wins a championship for Utah, I'll bump him to PG 1A though


When? Not if Kobe Bryant is still around.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Some guy named after beef Bryant? Who's he?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

He needs to win at least a title or two, I mean we are talking about the all time leader in steals and assists that lead his team to the playoffs every year and two finals apperances against one of the greatest dynasty's in basketball history (the only reason why he never won a title) I would say it is a very very big long shot for him to surpass Stockton


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess there's a slim chance, I don't see it happening unless he can lead them to a 'ship or two.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

If he stays healthy and wins a championship (or two), sure.

(I realize that I pretty much said what others said, but hey. This is better than just writing "I agree" - no?)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

By the time Stockton was Deron's age, he was already a better passer, screen setter, and has better defensive instincts. Stockton, though, never had the physical gifts that Deron has been blessed with. If Deron could match (or even approach) Stockton's unparalleled consistency and longevity, he would have a shot to equal him historically. Otherwise, it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> If he stays healthy and wins a championship (or two), sure.
> 
> (I realize that I pretty much said what others said, but hey. This is better than just writing "I agree" - no?)


I agree


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Stats wise, Willaims will never be better than Stockton. Stockton remained consistent at getting steals and getting several dishes over the span of his 19 year career. If Williams can win a championship or two than you can maybe make a case for it, but even then I still think Stockton has the edge.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

They are quite different players, really. At this point it's no comparison because most of what people vouch for when arguing in favor of Stockton is his longevity. Although, his best season of 18/14 is still pretty dang crazy.

Stockton was the best distributor in the history of the NBA - absolutely no doubt about that. But where he excelled he also had some weaknesses. Deron is definitely a much more aggressive, controlling player than Stockton. Stockton was passive (no pun intended) and generally wouldn't take it upon himself to take a game by the throat.

In terms of physical tools, Deron is a big, strong, and deceptively quick/athletic point guard. Stockton was always pretty small but made the best of what he was given. Physically, Deron is the better NBA prospect, though.

I think it's hard to say Deron will ever wind up being considered the #1 Jazz PG of all time because it's unlikely he'll play until he's 41, set any NBA records or (considering the market) even win a championship in Utah. For the sake of probability, I'll give the argument to Stockton up until Deron emerges as a true league superstar, even though he already is a very special, talented player.

Statistically, I think Deron's peak years will probably surpass Stockton's peak years in terms of production. 22/11 average in a season for Deron isn't out of the question especially with all of the rumblings of Boozer moving out soon, but 22/11 and 18/14 are such different stat lines, it's hard to say which is more effective. Stockton's many seasons of around 12/10 make his overall average stat line rather uninspiring for an all-time great, though.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Stockton never had a 12/10 season. After he got hurt in '97-'98, his minutes declined, his scoring dipped to around 12 ppg, and he never averaged double-digit assists again, and would only average over 30 mpg in one other season. 

Look at the 10 seasons he had as a starter before he was injured. He played 816 games, averaging 15.6 ppg and 12.8 apg over that span, along with 2.5 spg. 

That said, Deron's game could lend itself to ridiculous numbers, especially if and when the team coalesces more around him and less around the likes of a Boozer.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Before this conversation moves much farther, let's make it clear that D Will will never be in Stockton's class statistically. Consider that Williams' best PER year was last season. He had a 21.1 which is borderline great for a PG. John Stockton had *15 years* with better PER than that. Of the 20 best PER seasons by a Jazz G in history, Stockton has 16 of them with D Will and the Pistol having 2 each.


----------

